
Ask HN: New Research Papers on Data Structures and Algorithms? - aalhour
Hi there, I was reading lately the EPFL papers on Array Mapped Tries and HAMTs (Hash Array Mapped Tries), and I become really curious to know more about new researches in the topics of Data Structures and Algorithms. Where can I find such papers and related discussions?
======
greenyoda
There's a Stack Exchange site for theoretical computer science. You might find
some discussion of algorithms there:

[https://cstheory.stackexchange.com/](https://cstheory.stackexchange.com/)

Also, look up the web sites of the authors of the papers you've been reading
and see what else they've been working on. Maybe they also have blogs where
they discuss their work.

~~~
aalhour
Thanks a lot! Will check them out.

------
veddox
Go to Google Scholar (scholar.google.com), type in "Data structures and
algorithms" (or some such) hit enter and then adjust the publication date in
the side pane.

BTW, Scholar is a search engine for academic articles and books (covering law,
the social and natural sciences and engineering, afaik).

